# Tannin to acid blend conversion



## CjA (Jan 9, 2009)

I am a newbie with using juices and fruits for fermentation (not entirely with kits and concentrates). I currently have a 6 gal. batch of grapefruit wine in the primary and fermenting. 

Due to poor recipe directions I've switched to ECKraus's suggestions for finishing. They call for tannin (it's at least a week away by mail at best). The original recipe called for acid blend (on hand). The original recipe wants me to test for "grams" of acid (how I dunno since my test kit gives percentages and I can't tell what will give me a "gram" acid reading) which is why I switched (after several other seriously lacking areas of information and instruction). ECK directions use tannin. 

Is it possible to substitute acid blend for tannin? If so what rate? If not, can tannins be added after primary is finished or during primary (when it gets here)? Have I lost yet another batch of juice to this idiotic recipe (ie. must the acid blend/tannins be used at the primary fermentation, and since they are not in the primary it's ruined)? I don't think the black tea suggestion will work since the color is going to be a factor in the finished wine.


----------



## cabsav (Jan 9, 2009)

acid blend has to be in the wine.
I have a batch to which I though might go without and it is flat tasting and not much aroma.
I added tannin to rectify it and it makes it a little better but not enough.
they all have their purpose and it is best to use both.
I personally added tannin just to the bottle that I opened few night ago and I got away with adding 3 ml to the bottle without overdoing it.
Maybe I could have added even more.
But the lack of acid is still there.
Not sure if you can add acid after fermentation is done.
Would be nice to be able to do that.
Have a batch that is in the carboy that before I bottle I want to make sure it has everything better this time.
Not enough acid or tanin (or SO2) and your wine will not last much ...that is what I read anyway.


----------



## Luc (Jan 10, 2009)

CjA said:


> The original recipe wants me to test for "grams" of acid (how I dunno since my test kit gives percentages and I can't tell what will give me a "gram" acid reading) which is why I switched (after several other seriously lacking areas of information and instruction). ECK directions use tannin.
> 
> Is it possible to substitute acid blend for tannin? If so what rate? If not, can tannins be added after primary is finished or during primary (when it gets here)? Have I lost yet another batch of juice to this idiotic recipe (ie. must the acid blend/tannins be used at the primary fermentation, and since they are not in the primary it's ruined)? I don't think the black tea suggestion will work since the color is going to be a factor in the finished wine.



First look at my web-log and see if you are using
the same acid testing tools as I am:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/11/zuurmeting-01-measuring-acidity-01.html
and here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/11/zuurmeting-02-measuring-acidity-02.html

Now general measurements are done in European standards.
Meaning that 1 dash on the testing tube equals 1ml equals .1%

Let me clear that up.
Acid measurement is done in gram per liter.
1 gram is the 1/1000 th part of a liter so .1%

So actually 1 gram acid per liter equals .1%

Now be carefull that you can not exchange acid with tannin.

Acid takes care of acidity in wine.
Tannin makes a wine more astringent which is something
totally different.
You can not exchange the two.

Acids are solvable in water and can be added at primary fermentation, secondary and when finished.
Best time to add acid is when testing the must BEFORE fermentation starts. Then the acid will blend in nicely.

Tannins are more extracted in alcohol. They can also be added
during any stage as alcohol is formed from the start of fermentation. 

Luc


----------



## Moebius (Jan 13, 2009)

Some authors suggest that making a cup of strong tea and adding a spoonful to the mash is equivalent to adding tannin.
Tom


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2009)

I have heard this also but Ill stick with good ol tannin.


----------

